# nvidia-drivers cannot resume from power save

## muddle

Hi all,

I cannot resume from power save mode (screen blanking) using the current stable nvidia-drivers (355.11-r2). Pressing the keyboard or moving the mouse does not resume. As a workaround I can switch to the text console (crtl+F1) and switching back to the X console (ctrl+F7). Doing so awakes the screen again. I'm using gentoo-sources-4.2.7 but the same problem occurs with the latest stable kernel. If I use older nvidia-drivers everything works fine (latest working nvidia-drivers is 346.96-r1, every newer driver fails).

My hardware:

HP zBook 15 G2 with nvidia Quadro K2100M

Does anyone have an idea, what to try to get the newer drivers working.

Thanks,

muddle

----------

## Schnulli

on kernel 4.1.12 and nvidia 355.x with x11 1.17.x on xfce it works fine, but i had same issues rescently..... check ur KErnel ACPI settings, this helped me but dont aks what in detail. forgotten......

x11 1.18 seems kinda buggy and in trouble with the dependencies.... alot folks fight there at time.

regards

----------

## zwede

I had suspend issues with 358 and newer nvidia drivers. turned out to be caused by having more than one kernel frame buffer driver. Both efifb and uvesafb tried to create framebuffers.

Something to try.

----------

